# how to interpret "netstat " activity...



## webzter (May 4, 2003)

I've run the dos command "netstat" and there seems to be an awful lot of activity. I don't really know the best way to interpret what it is that I'm looking at - can someone give me an idea as to what a good, or bad, netstat scan would look like and what it reveals about a (dsl) connection?
I've run other port scans (dslreports test) and the results all come back favorable, yet there seems to be a ton of traffic on my connection-

Many thanks in advance-
Webz


----------



## PcGuyinOH (Mar 1, 2005)

NetStat Command
http://www.computerhope.com/netstat.htm


----------



## webzter (May 4, 2003)

appreciate the help- thanks! Not a lot here, however. Basically a definition. I'm trying to determine whether or not I've got port issues-


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

I realize this is an old post, but I've just found this site that may answer your questions. It will explain about what your looking at ports etc.plus it will also tell you if you've been compromised.

http://www.commodon.com/threat/threat-detect.htm


----------

